
When Automation Makes Passengers Freight - petethomas
https://medium.com/@AnthroPunk/when-automation-makes-passengers-freight-united-airlines-and-seat-assignments-d1f1ce440336
======
hourislate
There is a simple solution. Put aside positive space for 4 crew members on
every flight. If they are not used they can be awarded to any non revenue
passengers instead. Trust me there are always non revenue passengers for every
flight.

Plane still goes out full and no paying passengers are asked to get off.

